# Fehlersuche am Profibus



## jogger (14 Juni 2008)

Guten Tag miteinander!

ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet, weil ich auf die Schnelle keinen anderen Rat für mein Problem weiß und hoffe nun, ihr könnt mir ein Paar Tipps geben.

Folgendes:
Für ein Projekt wurde eine Beckhoff-Steuerung CX1020 mit Profibus-Master CX1500-M310 realisiert, an dem 23 Profibus-DP Salves hängen (Stellantriebe für Wasserversorgung). Die Gesamtausdehnung des Profibus beträgt rund 600m.
Bei der Inbetriebnahme habe ich den Profibus vom TwinCAT "einscannen" lassen, worauf hin zunächst nur zwei und nach Verringerung der Baudrate auf bis zu 9,6 KBaud (!) nach mehrmaligem (!) scannen irgendwann endlich alle 23 Slaves gefunden und in TwinCAT eingebunden wurden.
Nun scheint die Signalqualität dermaßen schlecht zu sein, dass ein fehlerfreier Betrieb nicht möglich ist. Es kann keine fehlerfreie Kommunikation zu einem Slave aufgebaut werden. Erst wenn ich mindestens 2/3 aller Salves im TwinCAT deaktiviere funktioniert die Kommunikation manchmal fehlerfrei. Aber richtig gut geht's nur, wenn maximal 4 oder 5 Slaves konfiguriert werden. Und das auch nur, wenn diese die topologisch gesehen vordersten am Bus sind (direkt nach dem Master).
Vom Betriebselektriker (es sind mehrere Firmen an dem Projekt beteiligt, wobei ich lediglich die Programmerierung gemacht habe) wurde die Verkabelung auf Fehler überprüft (keine Verdrahtungsfehler, Schirme korrekt aufgelegt, uws.). Abschlusswiderstände wurden ebenfalls überprüft.
Meine Vermutung nach Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller der Stellantriebe ist nun, dass der Spannungsfall auf der Leitung zu groß ist, obwohl das Kabel laut Spezifikation bestens geeignet sein soll und wir bisher nicht an die Grenze kommen, wo Repeater nötig wären. Kann es sein, da am letzten Salve keine 5V-Einspeisung über dem Anschlusswiderstand erfolgt, die Speisung des Master allein nicht ausreicht? 
Man will nun einen Repeater einbauen und erhofft sich dadruch eine Signalverstärkung. Denkt ihr, das könnte das Problem beheben, falls es an der Einspeisung liegt?
Gibt es noch irgend welche "einfachen" Messmethoden, die man erstmal durchführen könnte? Der Einsatz eines Profibus-Analyzers soll wegen der Kosten nach Möglichkeit vermieden werden (Projekt ist für die öffentliche Hand).
Erschwerend ist außerdem, dass die Stellantriebe in Wartungsschächten "verbuddelt" sind, das Profibuskabel unter der Erde verlegt wurde.

Entschuldigt bitte, falls meine Fragen evtl. laienhaft klingen. Leider sind meine Erfahrungen mit Profibus (noch) sehr gering.


----------



## HeizDuese (14 Juni 2008)

Nun ja, glauben wir mal, dass die Verdrahtung stimmt (wobei ich weiß, das man hier eine Menge falsch machen kann - auch wenn man meint, dass es augenscheinlich in Ordnung sei).

Die Länge kann je nach Übertragungsrate und Anzahl Teilnehmer schon problematisch werden. Repeater können hier durchaus hilfreich sein.

Wenn der Platz knapp wird, lohnt sich vielleich mal ein Blick auf diesen Repeater hier: http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_22,70626160244921853564054220751607.html?prod=110

Den wollten wir auch schon mal einsetzen. (Leider) ist daraus nichts geworden, unsere Probleme waren damals wohl doch Fehler in der Verdrahtung!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Juni 2008)

Hallo jogger

Ich finde es ja sehr lobenswert, dass Ihr versucht sparsam mit unseren Steuergeldern umzugehen, aber pauschal mal irgenwo einenen Repeater einzubauen, ist nicht unbedingt die richtige vorgehensweise.

Es gibt Geräte wie den

http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...s/profibus/cable-tester.php?navanchor=3010400

Hier kannst Du direkt an der CPU Deine Messungen machten, und dann gezielt eine Lösung finden.
Du brauchst das Gerät nicht unbedingt kaufen, es gibt Firmen, die Die Messung gegen Bezahlung für Dich übernehmen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du und die anderen im Projekt auch nicht nur für Gotteslohn arbeiten.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Juni 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> ..Wenn der Platz knapp wird, lohnt sich vielleich mal ein Blick auf diesen Repeater hier: http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_22,70626160244921853564054220751607.html?prod=110
> 
> Den wollten wir auch schon mal einsetzen. (Leider) ist daraus nichts geworden, unsere Probleme waren damals wohl doch Fehler in der Verdrahtung!


Wieso "leider", es ist doch von Vorteil wenn es nicht notwendig gewesen ist. Aber es ist ein tolles Teil, kannte ich noch nicht. Kennt jemand den Preis?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sarek (14 Juni 2008)

Schau Dir das mal an:

ftp://ftp.vipa.de/support/Howtodo/deutsch/Allg - howto - DP-Kabel-Messen.pdf

Anleitung zum Messen des Kabels, es können grobe Fehler wie fehlende
Terminierung ... gefunden werden.

Richtlinien:

http://www.profibus.com/celummdb/do..._Guides/Montagerichtlinie_8021_v106_Mai06.pdf

http://www.profibus.com/celummdb/do.../Inbetriebnahmerichtlinie_8031_v102_Nov06.pdf

max. Baudrate sollte bei 600m Länge 187,5KBaud sein


----------



## TommyG (15 Juni 2008)

Du sagst 

was vom 'Profibus unter der Erde', und 'im Erdschacht'.

Ich hoffe, dass das Kabel im Rohr liegt?!?. Was machst Du gegen die Feuchtigkeit? Also am Stecker...

Greetz? Tom


----------



## jogger (15 Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps.

@Sarek und @all:
In den Richtlinien hab ich unter Interface-Test gelesen: "Spannungsversorgung für alle Abschlusswiderstände vorhanden?"
Könnte hier schon der Fehler liegen? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Abschlusswiderstände auf der Profibusplatine der Schiebern aktiv versorgt werden. Es gibt auf jeder Platine einen Stecker, um 5V DC einzuspeisen. Aber die Schieber werden meines Wissen nach lediglich mit 3-Phasen Wechselstrom versorgt. Ich glaube, dass lediglich am Master 5V  eingespeist werden.
Wenn's daran liegen könnte, würde ein Repeater dann überhaupt helfen?

@TommyG:
Ich weiß nicht, wie das Kabel verlegt wurden. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es wirklich "verschüttet" ist, also nicht in einem Rohr liegt. Die Stellantriebe (Schieber) befinden sich in Schächten, in Schutzart IP67 oder 65, glaub ich.
Es sind diese:
http://www.auma.com/cms/Auma/de/produkte/steuerungen/1,111003,19353.html

Benötigen Repeater nicht auch eine aktive Versorgung? Die Umgebungsbedingungen und Verkabelung an den Schiebern erschweren eine zusätzliche Einspeisung, sei's 5V oder 24V.

Ist die maximale Baudrate eigentlich ein "Maximalwert", oder deutet es allein schon auf ein Problem hin, wenn man bei 600m Leitung die 187,5KBaud nicht fahren kann?

Problematisch am ganzen Projekt ist, dass das Projekt von Firma A realisiert wird, Firma B die Verkabelung gemacht hat (nur die Verkabelung) und ich von Firma C zur Programmierung angeheuert wurde.
Die Kosten für eine professionelle Prüfung des Profibus will aber anscheinend keiner übernehmen, da je erstmal nicht klar ist, ob Firma A oder Firma B einen Fehler gemacht hat. Und so richtig Ahnung von Profibus hat anscheinend auch keiner... tja, nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## Zottel (15 Juni 2008)

jogger schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps.
> 
> @Sarek und @all:
> ...


Abschlusswiderstände gibt es nur an den beiden letzten Geräten. Eins davon ist oft der DP-Master. Selbst wenn nicht: Der Bus funktioniert, solange auch nur ein Endgeräte seine Abschlußwiderstände versorgt.


jogger schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Abschlusswiderstände auf der Profibusplatine der Schiebern aktiv versorgt werden.


Bei Profibus-Geräten sollte das aber so sein!


jogger schrieb:


> Es gibt auf jeder Platine einen Stecker, um 5V DC einzuspeisen.


Das mag dazu dienen, eine zusätzliche Quelle für die Versorgung der Abschlusswiderstände bei Netzausfall anzuschließen?


jogger schrieb:


> Aber die Schieber werden meines Wissen nach lediglich mit 3-Phasen Wechselstrom versorgt.


Sie enthalten ganz sicher interne Elektronik, den wie sonst sollte ein Drehstrommotor auf Profibus-Signale reagieren können?
Diese müssen sie speisen und enthalten dazu ein internes Netzteil.
Da das Profibus-Interface im Allgemeinen von der internen Elektronik galvanisch getrennt ausgeführt wird, enthält ein Profibus-Slave normalerweise einen DC/DC-Konverter, der die Profibusseite der Signaltrennung (z.B. Optokoppler) und den Leitungstreiber versorgt. Der Leitungstreiber benötigt auch 5V, um die vorgeschriebenen Pegel zu erreichen. Dabei fällt die Versorgung der Abschlusswiderstände nebenbei mit ab. Du kannst sie an den Pins der Buchse messen. Habe keine Lust, nachzusehen, an welchen. Vielleicht steht es in dem VIPA-Papier, sonst einfach mit einem Ohmmeter am geöffneten und gezogenen Stecker nachmessen, welche Pins Verbindung zum Abschlusswiderstand haben, wenn Terminierung eingeschaltet.


jogger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass lediglich am Master 5V  eingespeist werden.


Zu welchem Zweck?


jogger schrieb:


> Wenn's daran liegen könnte, würde ein Repeater dann überhaupt helfen?


Nein, der hilft eigentlich nicht bei Kabelfehlern. Er könnte helfen, bei schlechtem Kontakt, hohen Übergangswiderständen oder elektromagnetische Störung durch benachbarte Leistungskabel. Aber selbst wenn, wäre das ein zufälliger Erfolg.


jogger schrieb:


> Benötigen Repeater nicht auch eine aktive Versorgung?


Auf jeden Fall. Der genannte Repeater im Stecker von MHJ bezieht sie halt aus der Versorgung der Abschlußwiderstände.


jogger schrieb:


> Ist die maximale Baudrate eigentlich ein "Maximalwert", oder deutet es allein schon auf ein Problem hin, wenn man bei 600m Leitung die 187,5KBaud nicht fahren kann?


Das deutet auf ein Problem hin.

Wenn du kein Geld hast, aber Zeit:
- Schließe aus, daß ein Teilnehmer "schlecht" ist. Klemme dazu jeden Teilnehmer einzeln ab und schaue, ob es was bringt.
- Klemme auf der Hälfte des Weges das abgehende Kabel ab, schalte den Abschluß ein und  schaue, ob es was bringt.
- Sieh dir die Signale mit einem Oszilloskop an. Ich will nicht malen. Es gibt Beispiele im Internet wie es aussehen soll. Oder schließe einen Slave mit kurzem Kabel an den Master an und schau dir das als Beispiel für gut an.
- Öffne jeden Stecker und kontrolliere die Verkabelung. Adernbruch? Korrosion? Berührt ein Äderchen vom Schirm irgendetwas anderes?
- Achte darauf, daß auch der Schirm aufgelegt ist.
- Vielleicht ist Feuchtigkeit in das Kabel eingedrungen. Miß mit einem Isolationsprüfer Ader-Ader, Ader-Schirm, Adern und Schirm gegen Erde. ACHTUNG! DAZU UNBEDINGT VORHER STECKER ALLER TEILNEHMER ABSTECKEN! ABSTECKEN!


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juni 2008)

Ich wollte gerade so richtig schön loslegen, aber da habe ich gesehen, dass Zottel schon das Meißte genannt hat. C'est la vie ...



Zottel schrieb:


> Abschlusswiderstände gibt es nur an den beiden letzten Geräten. Eins davon ist oft der DP-Master. Selbst wenn nicht: Der Bus funktioniert, solange auch nur ein Endgeräte seine Abschlußwiderstände versorgt.


Dennoch kann ich einen Punkt so nicht stehen lassen (siehe Zitat). Nach meiner Erfahrung führt schon bei einer wesentlich kürzeren Profibus-Länge das Wegfallen der Versorgung eines der Abschluß-Widerstände zu einem fehlerhaften Verhalten am Bus bzw. sogar ggf. zur Nicht-Funktion.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Sarek (15 Juni 2008)

Wie ist das DP-Kabel in Bezug zum Leistungskabel verlegt?
Falls die direkt nebeneinander liegen, dann gute Nacht!


----------



## jogger (15 Juni 2008)

Sarek schrieb:


> Wie ist das DP-Kabel in Bezug zum Leistungskabel verlegt?
> Falls die direkt nebeneinander liegen, dann gute Nacht!


Ich befürchte, die liegen direkt nebeneinander in einem schmalen Graben. Leider lässt sich daran schon aus baulicher Sicht nicht viel ändern, oder wenn, dann würde sicherlich wieder mit "Kostendruck" argumentiert werden.

...Es scheint auch so zu sein, als ob die Firmen noch nie ein Projekt mit Profibus realisiert haben und somit keinerlei Know-How über vorschriftsmäßige Installation vorhanden ist... oder getreu dem Motto "wird schon gut gehen"

@Larray Laffer:
An diesem Punkt werden wir als erstes mal versuchen anzusetzen.

Wenn der Elektriker sagt, dass die Verkabelung des Profibus an sich einwandfrei ist, muss ich ihm das erstmal glauben. Ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe, das zu überprüfen.
Die Leute wollen ja auch einen Repeater einbauen... mal sehen, was das bringt.

Die Installationsrichtlinie von der PNO werde ich den Leuten auch mal vorlegen... ist sehr gut beschrieben! Ich hab beim Lesen auch einiges dazugelernt


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juni 2008)

Einen Repeater zu setzen ist bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Idee. Dennoch sehe ich es erstmal so, dass bei 187 kBaud und 600m der Bus erstmal laufen muß.


----------



## Matthias Z. (16 Juni 2008)

*Messen hilft*

Wenn der PROFIBUS bei diesen geringen Baudraten nicht läuft, liegt definitiv ein gravierendes Problem mit der Busphysik vor. Wahrscheinlich einfach behebbar, wenn es denn lokalisiert werden kann. Schnell und einfach und geht das mit dem o.g. PB-T3. Mit diesem kann auch ein Prüfprotokoll erstellt werden, welches eigentlich Pflicht bei PROFIBUS-Installationen sein sollte. Alternativ die Einzelmessungen mit Oszilloskop und Multimeter, wobei die sichere Interpretation der Messergebnisse viel Wissen und Erfahrung voraussetzt. Der Einsatz von Repeatern würde das vorliegende Problem evtl. "kaschieren", aber nicht beheben. Dies ist nicht optimal im Sinne der langfristigen Anlagenverfügbarkeit. 

Mit geringer PROFIBUS-Erfahrung würde ich einen spezialisierten Dienstleister kommen lassen, der das Problem findet und sauber dokumentiert, so dass am Ende alles der verantwortlichen Firma in Rechnung gestellt werden kann.


----------



## ich68 (16 Juni 2008)

*Kunde*

Hallo Jogger,

schön zu sehen das Du dich um das Thema bemühst.
Es ist wohl etwas Aufklärung seitens des " doofen und geizigen Installateurs " notwendig. 

Das Projekt ist geplant von einem Ingenieurbüro die sehr viel für den Senat Berlin planen. Über die Fähigkeiten
des Planers kann ich nur mutmassen. 

Das Projekt war eine beschränkte Ausschreibung, gerichtet an sechs Firmen ( Installateure ) von denen nur einer abgegeben hat. Wir. 

Die Ventile mit DP Ansteuerung wurden von eine Tiefbauunternehmen geliefert und montiert. Kabelgräben
ausgehoben und verfüllt dito ( ohne absanden, ohne Kies 
mit dem vorhandenen Erdreich ). Es wurden Bedenken gegen die Ausführung angemeldet...hat keiner reagiert.

Jetzt ist das Kind im Brunnen bzw. Schacht.

Da die Anlage nicht läuft, wird kostenseitig alles 
an uns zurückgegeben da es ja unser Part ist das Ganze
zum laufen zu bekommen. Denn es haben ja Alle alles richtig gemacht. Ein Spezi der Firma XY mit PBT3 
einzufliegen kostet 1250,- netto plus Spesen ( 100,- Euro die Stunde Reisezeit + 0,50 pro Kilometer ) aus München kommt da was zusammen. Da es sich bei diesem Betrag um den kalkulatorischen Gewinn vor 
Gemeinkosten des Gesamtprojektes handelt versuchen wir natürlich jetzt " irgendwie " das Ganze " unkonventionell zum laufen zu bekommen.

Zum Verständis. Kalkulatorischer Stundenlohn Elektriker
in Berlin meist unter 20,- Euro.

Und noch etwas. Wer denkt den als Aussenstehender das ein verkabeltes Bussystem so besch....sensibel ist !? 
Da funktioniert ja jedes 19,95 PMM Funkgerät besser.


Der " Verstärker " von Helmholz benötigt im übrigen keine zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung, hat aber nur IP20, so das er ggf. in ein IP 68 Gelgehäuse eingebaut werden muss.

Als Auftragnehmer bzw. in diesem Fall " Opfer " würde ich mich sehr über Hilfestellung aus dem Forum freuen. Wer mal mit dem Senat gebaut hat darf ruhig Mitleid haben ;-)

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juni 2008)

Na, da haben wir jetzt gleich beide "Sorgenkinder" am Start ...

@Ich68:
Ich denke, zu dem Thema Profibus mit den potenziellen Fehler-Möglichkeiten in diesem Projekt ist bereits das Wichtigste gesagt. Vielleicht versucht ihr euch mal daran ...
Der Profibus ist übrigens beileibe nicht sensibel - hat aber seine Spielregeln, wie jedes "technische Ding". Wenn ich einen PWM-Sender in einen Blechkasten einbaue, dann kommt da warscheinlich übertragungstechnisch auch nicht mehr viel dabei herum ... also auch ein Sensibelchen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## ich68 (16 Juni 2008)

*Danke*

Danke Larry ,

damit ist die Kuh noch nicht vom Eis, aber es beruhigt 

Hat Larry den evt. so ein Analysetool ? Da könnte man doch wenigstens das Problem eingrenzen. Mit gefällt die Sache mit dem Repeater auch nicht weil ich Pfusch nicht mag, aber soweit ich mich erinnere versendet Helmholz
das Ding auch auf Probe. Wenn es funzt zahlt man es und wenn nicht geht es zurück. Sehr feiner Zug vom Hersteller.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Potenzial. Der Schirm liegt ja auf Masse. Die Antriebe sind an alte Gussrohre angeflanscht. Es kann also sein das diese keine elektrische Verbindung untereinander haben. Wie störend ist das den ? 

Von einer 19,95 Quäke erwarte ich eigentlich nicht das sie funktioniert in einer Blechdose. Aber wenn man so ein paar tausender in der Erde versenkt....
das ist so als wenn man sich ein neues Auto kauft und nach Auslieferung gesagt bekommt " also auf die Autobahn...neeeehhhh, daß geht nicht " 

Klar bin ich schuld...aber hilft jetzt auch nix.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Hat Larry den evt. so ein Analysetool ? Da könnte man doch wenigstens das Problem eingrenzen...


 
Nein, habe ich nicht. Bisher habe ich "meine" Bus-Fehler noch immer mit überlegen herausgefunden ... Manchmal mußte ich allerdings auch etwas länger "überlegen" ... 

Die Schuldfrage ist hier (glaube ich) nicht so das Thema. Es muss laufen !

Mein erster Ansatz wäre die Sache mit dem Bus-Abschluß. Eine Einkopplung von Störungen kann meiner Ansicht nach erst erfolgen, wenn irgend etwas angesteuert wird. Entscheidend ist im Moment zunächst, dass der Bus läuft und das alle angeschlossenen Stationen beim Master zu sehen sind.

Ansonsten kam hier auch schon der Vorschlag, zunächst alle angeschlossenen Stationen bis auf die Letzte abzuklemmen um Sicherzustellen, dass der Strang selbst in Ordnung ist. Das wäre mein zweiter Schritt. 
Danach von hinten nach vorn alle anderen Stationen mit dran bringen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

*Gulli*

Welchen Einfluß hat eigentlich allein eine unsaubere 230V Netzversorgung an der Steuerung ? Könnten hier, durch laufende Maschinen im Netz, 
Störungen verursacht werden ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

... zu dem Thema hatten sich Zottel und Sarek schon "durch die Blume" geäußert ... Grundsätzlich ist da nichts auszuschließen ... aber wie sieht es denn aus mit "Betrieb nur Profibus" ohne Aktionen auszulösen ? Kriegst du mittlerweile Kontakt zu ALLEN Busteilnehmern ?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Juni 2008)

Was heisst unsauber?
Fällt ganz aus oder geht auf 210V zurück?
Die CPU wird mit 24V Versorgt, was habt Ihr für ein Netzteil?

Aber natürlich, ohne vernünftige Spannung kann keine elektrische Anlage richtig arbeiten.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

*Boing*

Als Netzteil wurde, weil beim Großhändler am Lager ein Siemens Netzteil für eine LOGO.....muß raten....24V 1,1AH ? 

Ich goggel das mal m Internetz .

Die Steuerung ist in einem Schrank im Maschinenhaus. Da laufen die Anlagen seit Gründung um 1900 fast unverändert. Die Installationen sehen entsprechend aus. Modernisierungen wie z.B. elektrisches Licht  wurden recht " unkonventionell " eingebracht. Die Unterverteilungen sehen aus wie aus einem dieser Alien- Filme. Jedem Sachverständigen würde es das Herz zerreissen, egal wie alt. 

Kann ein Trenntrafo solche Einflüsse verhindern ? Netzfilter ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Die Unterverteilungen sehen aus wie aus einem dieser Alien- Filme.


 
Dann pass auf, wenn da irgendwo ca. 1m große Eier mit einer ledrigen Hülle herumstehen ...



> Kann ein Trenntrafo solche Einflüsse verhindern ? Netzfilter ?


 
Störende Einflüsse hättest du eigentlich nur von FU's zu erwarten ... Gibt es da so etwas ...?


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

*Netz*

Siemens LOGO POWER 24V, 1,3 Ah Art. *6EP1 331-1SH02*

*Reicht das eigentlich aus ? Muß ja den Master und 650 Meter mit ein paar Teilnehmern schaffen. Da ja das Signal am Teilnehmer nicht wieder verstärkt wird ( was ich ja als Laie auch für einen konzeptionellen Fehler des Profibusses halte, aber wer bin ich schon ;-) *

*Ich winde mich hier ein wenig. Liegt daran das es wirklich wiederlich ist in diese Schächte zu steigen. Schöne wäre es wenn man sich ein PB t 3 leihen könnte. Kann man aber offensichtlich nicht ? *

*Danke
*


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

soll die Stromversorgung außer dem Master noch die anderen Bus-Teilnehmer versorgen ? Wieviel von den 24V soll den nach 650 m Leitung noch ankommen ? Das halte ich (falls das so sein sollte) auf jeden Fall für fragwürdig ...


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

*mmmmhhh*

Ja, auf Nachfrage meinten alle Ingenieure " muß eigentlich reichen " hätte mich ja stutzig machen müssen. Das kommt davon wenn man immer im " Reinraum " arbeitet  Also Dein Vorschlag ? 4 Ah Netzteil ? Oder dicker ?

Danke auch für den Tip mit den Eiern, hatte mich schon gewundert warum unsere Monteure so rumsabbern *ROFL*

Kann man eigentlich Masterseitig noch Fehlerquellen ausmerzen ? 

Und warum ist " jogger " so still ?


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

*FUs*

FU = Frenquenzumrichter ? Wo werden die eingesetzt ? In welchen Anlagen ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Also Dein Vorschlag ? 4 Ah Netzteil ? Oder dicker ?


 
nicht mehr Strom sondern mehr Netzteile ... also wenn möglich bei jedem Teilnehmer eine eigene Versorgung. Damit kannst du zumindestens auf dieser Seite eine Störungs-Einkopplung verhindern ...



ich68 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Masterseitig noch Fehlerquellen ausmerzen ?


 
Ich denke, da ist im Wesentlichen alles gesagt ...



ich68 schrieb:


> FU = Frenquenzumrichter ? Wo werden die eingesetzt ? In welchen Anlagen ?


 
War so eine Idee ... vielleicht bei den Pumpen ... Das ist aber auch nicht so meine Branche ...


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

22 Eigenversorgungen IP 68 !? Wow, der AG wird mir den Hals umdrehen wenn ich das Vorschlage  

Pumpen haben die da, läuft auch den ganzen Tag. Kann sein, wenn dort 
ein Frequenzumrichter arbeitet, da der Sack uns die Oberwellen über das Gussrohrsystem in die Schieber haut, trotz mangelnder, elektrischer 
Verbindung.

Jogger, ruf mich mal bitte an zwecks Termin. Ich werd die Pumpen mal ausschalten lassen und wir sehen dann ob es alles wieder schön wird !

Larry, vielen lieben Dank für Deine Bemühungen. Wir informieren Dich wenn 
wir wieder Land sehen....wenn

1000 Dank

Marc


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> 22 Eigenversorgungen IP 68 !? Wow, der AG wird mir den Hals umdrehen wenn ich das Vorschlage


 
Ich habe dir geschildert wie ich das sehe ... Das man das Eine oder Andere variieren kann steht dabei außer Frage. Sicher brauchst du keine 22 Versorgungen, aber nur eine und dann 650 m Leitung (welcher Querschnitt) die dann noch irgend welchen EMV-Einflüssen unterliegt (oder unterliegen kann) ist für mich nicht unbedingt der Renner.

Kern der Sache für mich wäre aber dennoch zunächst den Bus KOMPLETT an den Start zu bringen und dann weiter zu sehen.

In diesem Sinne. Viel Erfolg und bitte halte mich (uns) auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß
LL


----------



## crash (18 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Siemens LOGO POWER 24V, 1,3 Ah Art. *6EP1 331-1SH02*
> 
> *Reicht das eigentlich aus ?....**
> *


Gute Frage.
Darüber hätte sich der Anlagenplaner *vorher* mal Gedanken machen sollen.


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> soll die Stromversorgung außer dem Master noch die anderen Bus-Teilnehmer versorgen ? Wieviel von den 24V soll den nach 650 m Leitung noch ankommen ? Das halte ich (falls das so sein sollte) auf jeden Fall für fragwürdig ...


*ACK*

Logo Power 1,3A für den Master und 22 Slaves und dann noch über 650m Entfernung?????
sorry...*ROFL*


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

Super Antwort Danke,

wie plant man eigentlich so eine Topologie ? Die Grund- Parameter sind ja bekannt, aber gerade eine so triviale Sache wie die Auslegung des Netzteils...???? Wer denkt da schon dran wenn ich 1200 Meter und 32 Teinehmer auf einen Strang bringen kann...

Sieht der Profibus den eine zusätliche Einspeisung vor ? Oder ist da pfusch ?

Larry, der Bus läuft doch, es werden alle Teilnehmer erkannt, nur halt nicht
bei jedem Scan, halt nach und nach und verliert sie wieder. Es ist doch ein symtomatischer Fehler sein der einem erfahrenen Profibus DP Ing. sofort
ins Auge fallen sollte !? Gibt es eigentlich eine aufführliche Check - Liste ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

Erfahrung kommt hier von Machen ...
Ich tippe bei den beschriebenen Symptomen auf die Spannungsversorgung - da bin ich auch nicht der Einzige (siehe Beitrag Crash).
Dem PB ist es erstmal egal, ob mittendrin eingespeist wird (Das Bauteil dafür heißt Repeater). Das ist auch nicht das Thema. Du (ihr) versorgst auf diesem Weg ja auch die PB-Slaves und das ist das Problem. Überleg mal, wieviel Spannungsabfall du auf einer 650 m Leitung hast. 1,1A als Laststromversorgung ist dann die nächste Lachnummer ...


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

*Oma*

So....jetzt mal für Oma.

also wenn ich Euch fragen würde..und zwar so:

Ich gebe dem Master ein z.B. 4Ah Netzteil, baue nach dem ersten Drittel
eine Repeater ein, z.B. den neuen von Hartmann ( Wird aber über die 5V des Masters versorgt !? ) und das selbe noch mal im zweiten Drittel...was meint Ihr, ist das Problem ( alle Anderen möglichen Probleme mal außer Acht gelassen ) spannungsfalltechnisch und signaltechnisch dann i. O. ?

Danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo Oma ,

Der Repeater würde über 24V seperat versorgt (nicht über den PB). Einen solchen zu setzen empfiehlt sich, wenn damit zu rechnen ist (oder man weiß) das die Signale an Qualität verlieren. Das Gleiche gilt ab einer bestimmten Länge, die ich jetzt im Moment nicht sagen kann (ich denke, da kann bestimmt jemand aushelfen).
Ansonsten wäre es sinnig, wenn nicht für jeden Slave eine eigene Versorgung, dann doch auf jeden Fall mehr als eine für den Strang. Wieviel Spannung von den 24V noch so ankommt kann man sich ja nach Belastung (Laststrom) und Leitungslänge und -querschnitt (Widerstand) ausrechnen.


----------



## PeterEF (18 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dem Master ein z.B. 4Ah Netzteil


Angaben auf Netzteilen lauten Spannung in [V]olt und Strom in [A]mpere, Ah gibs aus der Batterie Deines Autos....

Werden die 24Volt Steuerspannung für die Stellantriebe wirklich extern eingespeist oder versorgen die sich nicht doch aus den vorhandenen internen Netzteilen?

Nach Klärung dieser Frage kann auf eine Umrüstung des Netzteils evt. verzichtet werden.




> baue nach dem ersten Drittel
> eine Repeater ein, z.B. den neuen von Hartmann ( Wird aber über die 5V des Masters versorgt !? ) und das selbe noch mal im zweiten Drittel...was meint Ihr, ist das Problem ( alle Anderen möglichen Probleme mal außer Acht gelassen ) spannungsfalltechnisch und signaltechnisch dann i. O. ?
> 
> Danke


 
Klemm nach dem ersten Antrieb alles ab, Abschlußwiderstand rein und versuche doch erstmal den so in Betrieb zu nehmen. Wenns ne Weile gut läuft, Nummer 2 wieder dran und dann Nummer drei usw. usf.

Um eine gründliche Fehlersuche mit geeigneter Ausrüstung wirst Du eh nicht drum rum kommen, wenn die Sache irgendwann mal stabil laufen soll.


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

OK, sorry wegen der Kapazitätsangabe AH ;-)

Habe mir soeben einen " Fachmann " mit einem PB T 3 und einem ollen Repeater zu Dienstag bestellt. Hätte ja auch lieber das Geld mit Euch versoffen *ROFL*Aber es scheint ja leider keine Hosentaschenlösung zu geben. 

Die Ventile haben natürlich eine eigene Spannungsversorgung, aber keine eingebaute Repeaterfunktion. Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit 5V einzuspeisen !

Bin sowieso irritiert wegen der 24V. Auch wenn es hier nicht der Ort ist um über Grundlagen aufzuklären, der Bus hat doch 5V Spannungsabstand ?

Und wo gibt es ein Fachbuch " Automatisation und Feldbussysteme für Blödis "  *ROFL*

Die Variante " abklemmen, Endwiderstand einschalten, probieren " haben wir bis zum dritten Schieber ja durch. Wie Jogger schon geschrieben hat,
nach seinen Versuchen kein Problem bis zum fünften, sechsten. 

Und warum werden hier Netzteile und Repeater in einen Topf geworfen ? 
Ein Netzteil versorgt das Netz mit Spannung. Ein Repeater verstärkt das Signal, wird extern oder intern mit Spannung versorgt. 
Gibt es Repeater die das rohe Signal einfach nur verstärken und Andere
nehmen das Signal auf, bereiten es auf und geben es entkoppelt weiter,
das Ganze bidirektional ? 

Eure Oma


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

... also doch nicht Oma ...

Ich glaube, da haben wir ein wenig nebeneinander her geredet (gepostet).
Um die Bus-Spannungs-Versorgung brauchst du dich selbstverständlich NICHT zu kümmern. Ein Repeater bereitet das Signal auf und den Spannungsabstand von Ltg. A nach Ltg. B (und wird von extern mit Spannung versorgt). Das ist aber bei 650 m nicht so das Thema ...

Ich (und warscheinlich nicht nur ich) habe das mit der 24V-Geschichte so verstanden, dass diese parallel zu dem Bus mit auf die Reise geschickt wird um die entfernten Slaves mit zu versorgen. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, so brauchst du dir hier m.E. auch keinen Kopf zu machen.

Ich glaube, ich konnte jetzt das Eine oder Andere aufklären ...
Umso mehr stellt sich jetzt natürlich die Frage, warum du (ihr) den Bus nicht stabil ans Laufen bekommt, denn "eigentlich" ist der Profibus KEIN Hexenwerk ...
An dieser Stelle passte nun die Geschichte mit der Slave-Versorgung ganz gut ins Bild (und das hast du mir ja dann auch nicht kaputt gemacht).

Wenn ich das jetzt nun zusammenfasse, dann bleibt nichtz mehr so viel übrig, warum der Bus nicht stabil läuft. EMV kann m.E. auch nicht die Ursache (oder der Schuldige) sein. Unsaubere Verklemmung der Busleitung aber schon ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Sarek (18 Juni 2008)

Hast Du jetzt eigentlich schon mal die Verkabelung mit dem Ohmmeter
gemessen?

Das wäre das allererste was zu tun ist, auch wenn Du es nicht hören willst weil es etwas schwierig wird alle Stecker abzuschrauben.

Es ist aber grundlegend und könnte schon eine fehlerhafte Verkabelung,
falscher Abschluß, Leitungsunterbrechung ... aufzeigen.


----------



## ich68 (18 Juni 2008)

Nein wir haben nur die Spannung  / Strom am Letzten gemessen. 

Die Ventiele / Schieber sind IP68....ganz großes Aufschrauben bei 22 Stück ! Außerdem sitzt die Profibus- Platine wieder unter einer gesonderten Abdeckung, das alles in einem engen, feuchten und tiefen Schacht. Komisch das wir das bei den Mädels so toll finden *ROFL*

Sorry, Cauvie

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Messergebnisse. Ich finde Jeder sollte so etwas haben wie ein PB T 3 ........

Danke Jungs erst einmal...ich informiere Euch ..ihr habt was Gut.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Juni 2008)

Von Potenzialausgleich ist noch kein Wort gefallen, oder? Wie sieht's aus? Wo ist die Steuerspannung geerdet? Und wenn du schon mal beim Messen bist, dann messe auch mal den Strom der über den Schirm fliesst!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jogger (18 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> ...
> Und warum ist " jogger " so still ?


Weil ich noch ein anderes Projekt betreue und nach spätem Feierabend nicht immer Lust und Zeit finden, die Arbeit mit nach Hause zu nehmen 

Nochmal zur Klärung der vorhandenen steuerungstechnischen Einrichtungen:
Die Steuerung (CX 1020, 4 K-Bus-Klemmen, 1 Profibus-Master M310) wird über das Logo-Power versorgt. Der Einschub für den Schaltschrank ist aus Metall, ob ein vernüftiger Potenzialausgleich (auch über Hutschiene) stattfindet, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen.
Von der Steuerung geht der Profibus ab, die einzelnen Schieber verfügen laut Hersteller/Handbuch über eine eigenen Spannungsversorgung. Mir wurde gesagt, die Versorgung der Steuereinheit würde aus der Leistungsversorgung generiert, so dass keine zusätzliche Einspeisung von 24V nötig seien. Daher auch meine Frage, ob es überhaupt nötig ist, 5V für den Profibus von extern auf den Stellantrieb zu geben (z.B. mit nem Repeater), oder ober man die von den Antrieben abgreifen kann (die Spannung also intern generiert wird). Allerdings ist im Handbuch ein "Netzteil" eingezeichnet. Es gibt außerdem als Option die Möglichkeit einer externen 24V-Einspeisung.
In wie weit die Schieber ein EMV-Problem darstellen, müsste noch geklärt werden. Im Handbuch steht als Leistungsteil: "Wendeschütze oder Thyristoren", also abhängig von der jeweiligen Ausführung (www.auma.com). Ich tippe bei uns mal auf Wendeschütze.
Wie effizient der Potenzialausgleich zwischen den Schieber und der Steuerung ist, weiß ich ebenfalls nicht.

Aber wenn man sich die Installationsrichtlinien der PNO durchliest, fallen sofort mehrere Punkte ins Auge, die nicht evtl. nicht beachtet wurden.
Hier meine Frage:
Wer hat denn den Profibus überhaupt plant? Es gibt doch klare Richtlinien für sowas.
Im Normalfall geht man davon aus, dass wenn ein Profibus installiert wird, auch entsprechende Kenntnisse des Gesamtsystems vorhanden sind.

Und ich68, bzgl. deiner Frage im anderen Thread nach einer Profibus-Diagnose im TwinCAT:
TwinCAT ist die Steuerung und hat einen Standard-Profibus-Master an Board (bestehend aus einem RS-485 Profibus-Transciever). Um mit Software die physikalischen Größen eines Profibus zu messen, sind erstmal die entsprechenden Messaparaturen nötig. Wenn der DP-Master diese an Board hätte, würde er bestimmt nicht unter 1000 Euro kosten. Nicht umsonst gibt es spezielle Messgeräte für sowas.
Der Master sendet und empfängt Daten an und von den Slaves. Wenn die Daten nicht wie erwartet rüberkommen, gibt's Fehlermeldungen. Der Master kann hierbei jedoch nicht unterscheiden, worauf ein Kommunikationsfehler beruht. Es kommen einfach die Telegramme nicht korrekt an. Die Fehlermeldung ist "Slave nicht erreichbar" und "Slave nicht existent", bzw. der Zähler für verlorengegangene Telegramme (ohne Antwort) wird inkrementiert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juni 2008)

@Jogger:
Wollt ihr euch kloppen oder das Problem lösen ?

Zu dem Beitrag:
Wenn optional eine 24V-Versorgung für den Schieber angeboten wird, dann wäre es vielleicht interessant zu wissen, welchen Sinn die hat (oder haben soll). Das würde zumindestens mich einmal interessieren ...

Des Weiteren - Nochmal:
Profibus ist KEIN Hexenwerk ... Man muß nicht 10 Sylvester studiert haben um so etwas in Gang zu bringen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Zottel (19 Juni 2008)

jogger schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, die Versorgung der Steuereinheit würde aus der Leistungsversorgung generiert, so dass keine zusätzliche Einspeisung von 24V nötig seien.


Das ist wahrscheinlich. Siehe auch meinen vorigen Beitrag.


jogger schrieb:


> Daher auch meine Frage, ob es überhaupt nötig ist, 5V für den Profibus von extern auf den Stellantrieb zu geben


 Nein. Das macht man so niemals. Die 5V werden innerhalb der Elektronik des Slaves generiert und geregelt.


> (z.B. mit nem Repeater),


Das ist nicht der Zweck eines Repeaters. Ein Repeater soll:
- Signale regenerieren
- Netzsegmente verbinden


> Es gibt außerdem als Option die Möglichkeit einer externen 24V-Einspeisung.


Es wird so sein, daß ein internes Netzteil 24V erzeugt zur Versorgung der internen Elektronik einschließlich des DP-Slaves. Wenn nun aus irgeneinem Grund die Leistung nicht vorhanden ist oder abgeschaltet wird, kann man diese 24V-extern einspeisen. Dadurch kann man:
- Den Bus testen.
- Eventuell andere Dinge der eingebauten Elektronik testen oder Parametrieren.


----------



## ich68 (19 Juni 2008)

Es geht ja doch weiter 

Also mal vorweg. Es ist natürlich eine Frechheit wenn so ne Strippenzieherbude losgeht und ein SPS Projekt anbietet die so etwas noch nie gemacht haben, nur weil Einer Einen kennt der zufällig wo arbeitet die irgendwie so etwas herstellen und dann nen Mitarbeiter von dem Hersteller quasi dazu gezwungen wird den Mist auch noch zu Programmieren UND in Betrieb zu nehmen. Dafür ein GROßES " Tut mir leid ".

Wenn ich, jetzt im Nachhinein darüber nachdenke, mit Eurer Hilfe, auch DICKES DANKE dafür kommt natürlich die Ein oder Andere Sache hoch die man hätte besser machen können. Z.B: ein schönes 1 x 50 qmm mitführen für den Potentialausgleich, dann metallische Verschraubungen verwenden weil Kunststoff dann doch wohl nicht so richtig IP 67 ist und das Gehäuse
wg. Unterdruck so Feuchtigkeit ziehen kann. Auch hätte man die Ventile
gleich anschließen sollen als sie eingebaut wurden, wg. Feuchtigkeit etc. 

Im Großen und Ganzen, hatte ich dem Planer, der von der Ganzen Sache noch weniger Ahnung hat als ich ne dreiseitige Bedenkenanmeldung vor Beginn der Arbeiten zusenden sollen. Aber das Schlimmste ist.

Es ist alles richtig geplant und gebaut worden ! Natürlich hätte man es an allen Ecken besser machen können, ist jedoch zu spät. 

Wir haben hier, so hoffe ich einen ganz trivialen Fehler der im normalen Feld kein Problem darstellt weil man dort normalerweise trockenen Fußes
hingehen kann, mal eben wackelt, ne Schraube löst und nen bisserl spielen kann bis da was funzt. Blöd, das die die Aktoren in eine so ungemütliche Umgebung gebracht haben und mir der Monteur, sollte ich ihn auffordern
da noch  22 mal runter zu klettern den Philips Kreuzschlitz in den Rücken jagt. Daher kommt am Dienstag auch der Onkel mit dem tollen Prüfgerät, 
der sogar weniger kosten wird als, sagen wir mal ne Woche Türkei allet inklusive.
Somit kann besagter Monteur geziehlt in Schacht klettern und ich komme mit nicht tödlicher Verletzung davon.

Also Freunde, wir harren aus bis Dienstag und ich poste Euch dann die Protokolle zum Ausdrucken und neben Omas Bild stellen 

Bis denne und danke

Marc


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ..Des Weiteren - Nochmal:
> Profibus ist KEIN Hexenwerk ... Man muß nicht 10 Sylvester studiert haben um so etwas in Gang zu bringen ...


Ja Larry, das ist die Theorie. In der Praxis sieht es oftmals etwas anders aus. Ich denke das weißt auch du. Obwohl, deinen Sprüchen zu urteilen, vielleicht auch nicht.

Ich bin mal auf den Ausgang gespannt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Juni 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ja Larry, das ist die Theorie. In der Praxis sieht es oftmals etwas anders aus. Ich denke das weißt auch du. Obwohl, deinen Sprüchen zu urteilen, vielleicht auch nicht.


 
Hallo Onkel,
Bestimmt weiß ich nicht alles (wie wir alle), aber in dem Punkt hast du bestimmt recht. Mir klang an dieser Stelle aber zusehr die Planer-Denke durch und das wollte ich unterbinden. Das an diesem Projekt mit großer Warscheinlichkeit schon vom Grundsatz her Fehler gemacht wurden ist sicher ein anderes Thema. Bestimmt ist es auch so, dass der Profibus nicht so behandelt werden kann/möchte wie die Versorgung für eine Straßenlaterne.
Wie auch immer - dennoch laufen alle praktischen Probleme mit dem Profibus in aller Regel immer wieder auf die selben (gern gemachten) Fehler hinaus. Diese sind in diesem Thread m.E. angesprochen wurden.

Also :


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf den Ausgang gespannt ...


... das gilt auch für mich ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juni 2008)

> Es ist natürlich eine Frechheit wenn so ne Strippenzieherbude losgeht und ein SPS Projekt anbietet die so etwas noch nie gemacht haben, nur weil Einer Einen kennt der zufällig wo arbeitet die irgendwie so etwas herstellen und dann nen Mitarbeiter von dem Hersteller quasi dazu gezwungen wird den Mist auch noch zu Programmieren UND in Betrieb zu nehmen


  Ich lesen diese Diskussion nun schon interessiert mit und muss jetzt auch meinen Senf dazugeben…
  Verstehe ich das richtig? Es wurde eine Programmierung für diese Automatisierungsgeschichte von euch (ich68 ) angeboten, obwohl ihr das noch nie gemacht habt und ihr deswegen das Projekt (zumindest die Programmierung) abgegeben habt (an "jogger")?... die technische Planung hat auch jemand anderes durchgeführt und nun steht ihr vor dem Schlamasselt, dass der Bus nicht funzt… *ROFL*
  Man man, wie kommt man zu so was? Weswegen bietet ihr etwas an, was ihr noch nie gemacht habt? 
Wie is das Sprichwort von den vielen Köchen, die den Brei...
Kein Wunder wenn die öffentlichen Haushalte pleite gehen, wenn die Aufträge in der Form vergeben und durchgeführt werden.
Tschuldigt bitte, mein Kommentar trägt zwar nicht zur Lösung bei, aber diese Fragen stellen sich mir die ganze Zeit beim durchlesen der Diskussion.


----------



## ich68 (24 Juni 2008)

*D-Day*

Leute, ganz ruhig. Ich möchte erst einmal Jogger fragen ob ich das hier veröffentlichen darf.

Zum Thema " öffentliche Hand " sollten wir im Bereich Stammtisch mal was eröffnen. Über " Geldverbrennung durch Beamte und Handlungsbevollmächtigte " kann ich ein Buch schreiben. Denk mal nicht das uns die Senats - Leute da einen Pfennig..sorry..Cent zukommen lassen für den Aufwand den wir da treiben.

Vorweg kann ich sagen das die Topographie 1A ist. 

Das Problem liegt wohl an den Antrieben und ihrer Bereitschaft zu kommunizieren.

Aber auch das kann evt. gelöst werden ( ist eigentlich unser Leistungsumfang, bekommen wir also nicht bezahlt, aber wie ihr seht kümmern wir uns trotzdem )

Frage an die Profis: Time Out Zeit...was ist normal ?


----------



## ich68 (27 Juni 2008)

*is so ruhig ????*

Gut, da sich Niemand meldet zum Thema hier mal ggf. die Lösung.

Nach Prüfung mit dem BP T 3 stellte sich herraus, daß bei maximaler Buslast, welches das Gerät generiert, bei einer Time Out Zeit von größer
45 Sekunden alle Werte überduchschnittlich gut sind. Spannung am letzten
Teilnehmer 4,6V und ein Flankenbild wie gemalt.

Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller der Steurung auf dem Ventiel ( die Hardware ist von der Firma Erhard ) war zuerst nur ein " kann eigentlich nicht sein " zu hören. Im letzten Satz jedoch erwähnte der Ing. 
das ja ggf. evt. und könnte........die Time Out Zeit erhöht da die Steurung ja Redundant ausführbar ist. Man muß dem Ventil mitteilen das Redundanz auf 0 zu setzten ist weil Redundanz voreingestellt ist.

So viel zum Thema Inkompetenz.

Daher meine Frage. Welche Time Out Zeiten sind bei der gegebenen Topographie " normal " ? Benötige das um es dem Planer mitzuteilen der wiederum dem Projektsteuerer und dieser dem Senats-Mitarbeiter und dieser wiederum dem Abteilungsleiter rechenschaft schuldig ist um dann ggf. nach mehrfacher Rücksprache den selben Weg wieder zurück Mittel oder wahrscheinlich nicht freigeben kann um das Problem zu beheben.

Danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Welche Time Out Zeiten sind bei der gegebenen Topographie " normal " ?


 
Was verstehst du in diesem Zusammenhang unter "Time-Out-Zeiten" ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## ich68 (27 Juni 2008)

Hi Larry,

die Zeit die der Teilnehmer benötigt um, wenn er gefragt wird zu antworten. DING DONG


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juni 2008)

wo stellt man das ein ?
Bisher habe ich das noch nicht benötigt ...


----------



## MW (28 Juni 2008)

ich68 schrieb:


> Nach Prüfung mit dem BP T 3 stellte sich herraus, daß bei maximaler Buslast, welches das Gerät generiert, bei einer Time Out Zeit von größer
> 45 Sekunden alle Werte überduchschnittlich gut sind. Spannung am letzten
> Teilnehmer 4,6V und ein Flankenbild wie gemalt.
> 
> ...


 
45 Sekunden ?????????????

hast du dich da verschreiben, meintest du nicht eher 45 msek, weil eine Time Out Zeit von 45 sek. würde ich doch für etwas extrem hoch halten


----------



## ich68 (9 Juli 2008)

*Jetzt aber*

Ja liebste Freunde, jetzt läuft es.....was genau passiert ist kann uns nur Jogger verraten. Was ich verstanden habe ist soviel als das die vorgegebenen Werte der GSD Datei "aufgebohrt" wurden. Ebenso wurde die Voreinstellung ( die Steuerelektronik der Schieber kann Redundant angelegt werden, ist aber nicht so geplant und ausgeführt ) verändert.

Es gibt einen Bit für " Redundanz vorhanden " welcher auf I stand und einen Bit für " Redundanz nutzen " welcher natürlich auf 0 gesetzt wurde.

"Redundanz vorhanden" wurde auf 0 gesetzt. Evt. der Fehler gewesen ?!? 

Noch eine Bemerkung zum Vorredner. Ja es waren wirklich 45 Sekunden und ein saubere Antwort der Teilnehmer zu erhalten. Das Messgerät zeigte
einwandfreie Infrastrukturdaten. Somit konnten wir ausschließen das es sich um einen Verdrahtungsfehler oder eine sonstige Störung des Verkehrs handelt. 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei allen hier bedanken.

Sollte Euch auch ein solches Problem ereilen dann kann ich den bei Siemens gelisteten Kunden nur empfehlen das Messgerät zu leihen.
Kostet wohl 15-20 Euro pro Tag und man hat noch eine schöne Anlage in der Dokumentation :TOOL: 

Bin mal gespannt auf Joggers ausführlich, technisch fundierte Antwort

Danke Jungs


----------

